# i herd wolf in utah now



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

so i hear wolfs in utah now. i think they in idaho and whyoming and coloradio so now they cum to utah.man we in four problems. are dears, elfs , moose in big trouble. I here wolf are 70 % ineffective when they hunt as packs. i expect the wolfs will inpacked our duck and goose because they like labs and other dogs and can swim. so birds, deer, elfs, moose, phesants, ducks, and goose all in trouble. hope they catch those for wolfs and chase them away then all wolfs can be gone in utah.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

eddy said:


> so i hear wolfs in utah now. i think they in idaho and whyoming and coloradio so now they cum to utah.man we in four problems. are dears, elfs , moose in big trouble. I here wolf are 70 % ineffective when they hunt as packs. i expect the wolfs will inpacked our duck and goose because they like labs and other dogs and can swim. so birds, deer, elfs, moose, phesants, ducks, and goose all in trouble. hope they catch those for wolfs and chase them away then all wolfs can be gone in utah.


ohhhhhhhhh............ my head hurts after reading this.............. *-HELP!-*

is this guy for real? :|

i dont think the waterfowl numbers will be effected by wolves here in the state at all. most of the birds we hunt dont nest in utah and the ones we do hunt that nest here, arent anywhere near a wolf. a wolf isnt going to waste its energy going after a stupid duck. they have better things to chase


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't even know what to say to that. I do want to hunt an elf though.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I don't even know what to say to that. I do want to hunt an elf though.


Is that even legal? :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Eddy,
I don't see you being able to herd wolves, kind of like herding cats. Especially for you with the tendency of dogs to work your leg you may end up with some serious injuries.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Mojo1 said:


> Mr Muleskinner said:
> 
> 
> > I don't even know what to say to that. I do want to hunt an elf though.
> ...


I think so. Must be a late December hunt during the reindeer rut.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> ohhhhhhhhh............ my head hurts after reading this.............. *-HELP!-*
> 
> is this guy for real? :|
> 
> i dont think the waterfowl numbers will be effected by wolves here in the state at all. most of the birds we hunt dont nest in utah and the ones we do hunt that nest here, arent anywhere near a wolf. a wolf isnt going to waste its energy going after a stupid duck. they have better things to chase


This Eddy guy is serious Shawn, waterfowl numbers are going to decline rapidly, and we're going get shorter seasons and lower coot limits because of it...

Thanks Eddy for a good laugh until the UWN Police Chief had to tell us that wolves do not hunt ducks...


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I am just thankful now to know that chasing wolves away will get them out of Utah. Those Wyomingites and Idahoans must be ssstttuuuupiiiidddd. I can't believe they didn't think of trying that................and to think we have been referred to as Utards. Look who's looking stupid now. Hello McFly........


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I don't even know what to say to that. I do want to hunt an elf though.


Odds on drawing an elf permit are even worse than drawing a desert big horn. However, you are in luck and leprechaun season starts on the 17th of this month.

Unfortunately the leprechaun is the coot of the mystic being world, so not many people have interest in them. Lucky for you that means that there is a higher limit as opposed to other mythical creatures such as gnomes, sprites, pixies, elves, and hobgoblins.

If memory serves me correct, the limit is 8?

An interesting thing to note from the proclamation regarding hunting leprechauns is:


Utah DWR Proc said:


> A elvin bow with nontoxic dragon wood is the only firearm and projectile you may have in your possession while hunting leprechauns in any area of the state. (To learn what mystic shot is, please see page 43 of this guide.) In addition, mystic shafts are the only arrow material you may have in your possession while visiting or hunting any species of wildlife on federal refuges, such as:
> • Box Elder County-Pot O' Gold Slough
> • Daggett County- Sum Uh Ware Over-d Wayne Bow WMA
> 
> ...


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I had heard they put out a request for voluntary restraint when filling Elf limit..... Something to do with a study from BYU on cookie shortages do to Elf bag limits being filled............ or maybe it's just coed's :shock:


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

You guys laugh now, but what are you going to do when your lab gets eaten and grocery shelves are devoid of cookies?? I think Don and the SFW are so focused on wildlife that they fail to consider the inpacked that wolves would have on hunting dogs and cookie supplies!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I am not sure how we got on the subject of leprechauns. A leprechaun is not an elf. It is an elf-hybrid..........or is an elf a leprechaun-hybrid? I can't remember for sure. From what I understand the only way to find a leprechaun is to bait him with a pot of gold and the last I heard, the SFW was still holding all of the gold.......at least that is what I have read on this forum. My son did tell me though that Lucky Charms may work in a pinch. I would assume a bottle of single malt scotch may do the trick as well.

Rumor has it that PETA failed in attempt to recruit Little People of America in the hope to join forces to protect the leprechaun and the elf breed. The Little People of America would have none of it though and was offended by the assumed interest. After all Little People are not elves or leprechauns, they are just smaller forms of people.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Leprechauns are neither elf nor fairy. They are related to no other creatures on earth or in the nether world. Much like the Pronghorn Antelope of the American west. They are the "Wee Folk". Also, they are not to be confused with Maxwell on the Geico commercials.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry,

I should clarify. I am not saying they are related. But I am saying odds of drawing an elf permit are so low that your effort / money might be better spent on hunting leprechauns or bridge trolls at least


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Bax* said:


> Sorry,
> 
> I should clarify. I am not saying they are related. But I am saying odds of drawing an elf permit are so low that your effort / money might be better spent on hunting leprechauns or bridge trolls at least


if someone wants a bridge troll, one always stumbles out with a bottle of licquor from underneath the bridge where i dock my boat i am willing to provide the guided hunt


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> [quote="Bax*":1xj0l4us]Sorry,
> 
> I should clarify. I am not saying they are related. But I am saying odds of drawing an elf permit are so low that your effort / money might be better spent on hunting leprechauns or bridge trolls at least


if someone wants a bridge troll, one always stumbles out with a bottle of licquor from underneath the bridge where i dock my boat i am willing to provide the guided hunt[/quote:1xj0l4us]

Now that is a great offer!

Eddy, you interested?


----------



## eddy (Sep 27, 2011)

you think i wong wolf will have hugest big problem on all game. birds, duck, goose, bigame, and birds. you all can call me wong but some used to say the world flat and eninstein proof them that the world is round. who laugh now?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

OK Wong. Eninstein did had nuttin on you. Would you explain the difference between a bird, duck, goose and a bird for me? By the way the world was round before Einstein was around.


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Eddy, 

A bird is a bird. Come on now. And didn't Columbus prove the world is round? As for the wolves eating ducks I don't see it. I think they prefer big-game animals. But keep us posted.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

My, oh my.



eddy said:


> you all can call me wong but some used to say the world flat and eninstein proof them that the world is round. who laugh now?


Isn't eninstein a white rapper?

Hey, I gave up trying to draw an elf tag long ago, but I'm just about max points on the unicorn draw. I got a feeling this is the year!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Catherder said:


> Hey, I gave up trying to draw an elf tag long ago, but I'm just about max points on the unicorn draw. I got a feeling this is the year!


i thought unicorn tags were OTC?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

shaun larsen said:


> i thought unicorn tags were OTC?


No way, mine is the premium LE middle earth late hunt. Gandalf Mossback want to guide it for me. I'm not so sure yet.


----------



## Duckking88 (Dec 7, 2009)

bird buster wrote:


> Eddy,
> 
> A bird is a bird. Come on now. And didn't Columbus prove the world is round? As for the wolves eating ducks I don't see it. I think they prefer big-game animals. But keep us posted.


The vikings and the Irish new the would wasnt flat long before columbus did. Now back to the Irish thing why stop at leprechauns did you guys all remember to put in for your Saber Tooth Cat and Irish Elk tags this year?

Iam still a couple years out on the Unicorn tag to bad to cause I spotted a monster last year.


----------



## pudel (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't want to brag but I post a link to my Hairy Back Elf I got a few years back.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3584411458

Don't know how to post a pic hope it works


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

If I got a efin tag I would lease a helcopter to shoot them.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

hatuquack said:


> If I got a efin tag I would lease a helcopter to shoot them.


Good luck! I doubt I'll draw an efin tag this year :lol:
I didn't draw an efin tag last year either.


----------



## CANTSHOOT (Oct 17, 2008)

I am hoping they put in an open draw for a pegasus hunt, cuz I want a standing mount next to my door!!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Duckking88 said:


> bird buster wrote:
> 
> 
> > Eddy,
> ...


actually Lehi and his family discovered that the earth was in fact round...


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> actually Lehi and his family discovered that the earth was in fact round...


How could that happen? I've never met anyone from Lehi who has been further away than Spanish Fork.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

pudel said:


> I don't want to brag but I post a link to my Hairy Back Elf I got a few years back.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Holy crap! Where did you find that thing?! I though HBE's were all but gone in Utah!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

http://www.theflatearthsociety.org/foru ... board=12.0

Haha... Ha..


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> pudel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to brag but I post a link to my Hairy Back Elf I got a few years back.
> ...


I thought they lived in Kaysville and did taxidermy.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Eddy, are we still speaking English?


----------

